# Super Blackhawk hammer on a Vaquero



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A friend of mine at the range was telling me how much he liked the beavertail hammer of his Python, and wished a similar one was available for his Vaquero. He had called Ruger about such an issue, and they had told him none was available. "Why not just put a Super Blackhawk hammer on it?" I asked him.

"Would it work?" he asked me.

"Sure," I told him, "its an easy installation if you can disassemble and re-assemble your Vaquero."

"Now, why didn't Ruger tell me that?" he asked.

His gun is stailness, but I carried him one of my carbon steel ones Saturday to try before ordering one himself. I told him to try it on his gun, and then if he wanted to, order one from Brownell's, or, if he wanted to keep mine, I'd take twenty dollars for it.

He thanked me, and handed me a twenty.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It was probably the lawyers told them not to give out that kind of information. These compandys will not tell you anything hardly. Scared of a law suit I guess.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, I met the gent at the range Saturday morning. His shiny stainless Vaquero sported my former blue Super Blackhawk hammer, which didn't look too bad on his gun. He was happy with the outcome, said its just what he'd been looking for.

All's well that ends well.

Bob Wright

2400,
It was a blue Super Blackhawk hammer that was formerly mine.

BW


----------

